# Cost of plumbing, wiring, heating house.



## glic (17 Feb 2006)

Hi guys. Considering buying a house that needs serious renovation. I'd be able to do all the cosmetic work myself (gutting, painting, etc.), but it needs to be re-plumbed, re-wired, and has no heating system. How much would all that be likely to cost, and does anyone have any recommendations as to where or who I should go to? 
Cheers.


----------



## NOAH (21 Feb 2006)

i am doing same as you, your best bet is to look at the key posts on here and they have loads of info.

For a 2000 sq ft bungalow I am getting quotes of 15.500 for plumbing/ch, 5000 for re-wiring plus vat of course Had a few now and all very close, here in the west.

noah


----------



## ZEGAR (21 Feb 2006)

Dont know if this is relevant but I just finished building a house (2000 sq ft dormer) and the Plumber charged 9,500 Euro..

 Just a reference point I suppose


----------



## Valhalla (21 Feb 2006)

If your talking about an old corproation type house or something of similar size them you are looking at in or around the following prices.

Central Heating 4k (standard system)
Plumbing 1k 
Wiring 3.5k


----------



## bMino (21 Feb 2006)

If you are DIY minded you could save yourself a lot of money after gutting by prepping for re-wiring, plumbing.....

You could chase all the walls where you want to replace and fit new plugs/sockets.  Pre-drill joists to take central heating pipes etc


----------



## Kerrygold (23 Feb 2006)

Valhalla,

Those prices you quote seem quite low? 4K to remove all old piping and replace all plumping with  the typcial 8 rads/immersion/storage on a typical  old corpo house? 

Just going through this exercise my self on a 1200 sq ft house in Dublin 7 (not corpo, but that shouldn't make a big material difference).

Getting a quote of around 10K for the following...

1. Refurbish bathroom (sanitaryware provided by us). (Move toilet, sink, move hot press location down stairs with new 60 gallon tank)
2. Provide "3 zones" heating control with associated control panel
3. Provide gas boiler (standard), rip out existing gas boiler from fire place.
4. 8 rads with Thermostatic valves.
5. Renew all plumping through out house (CH and mains water etc)
6. Allow plumping for new washing machine and downstairs loo in garage.
7. Water Pump for therostatic shower only
8. Renew external toilet drain pipes
9. Skip to remove all old services

This would seem to tie in well with quotes listed above...


----------



## Valhalla (23 Feb 2006)

Kerrygold, 

Those prices I listed where based on a basic central heating system. No zones etc.. but with 7 rads all with Thermostatic valves. That cost me 3800 2 years ago. 

Regarding the plumbing I should have said without fitting i.e. if you just wanted the pipes left and then fit them yourself. I was in this situation myself before. The plumber wanted an extra €300 to fit the bath, toilet and sink. Told him where to go and did it myself. Also, as far as I know a pump will usually add €300-400 to that price.

I didn't include skips etc.. just wanted to give a rough idea to what the basics would cost.


----------



## NOAH (23 Feb 2006)

for the record, i am getting a new bathroom, plumbed for toilet, bath, shower, then 2 ensuites, an utility that was the bathroom but my prices seem high to what has been said.  To do outside drains I am being charged 3,722 plus vat. Of all the quotes it was the best it that it broke down the work, ie so much for internal renovations, so mush for rear extension, so much for demolishing garage and putting up new garage plus exrtra room, pitched roof on all, and so on. 

noah


----------



## toffee (23 Feb 2006)

I recently had carried out the same sort of work on my cottage as you are looking to get done. I paid €3500 for all the plumbing ( bathroom suite removed and new one fitted, kithen appliances plumbed in and new rads and pipes for central heating incl new oil burner. Then €2500 for the house to be rewired with new fuse box and outside security lighting. I was fortunate to find locally a sparks and plumber who are brothers both close  to finishing their respective apprentiships. They did the work for me as nixers over the xmas hols, They even showed up St Stephens's day to work! Word of mouth got me in touch with these two lads and saved me a fortune. I asked around in pubs where i knew tradesmen drank.


----------



## bulet74 (23 Feb 2006)

The figures Valhalla and toffee are quoting look pretty spot on to me. I got my house rewired for 2.5k, heating system for 2.5k, and kitchen/bathroom/new ensuite plumbed for 1.5k. There was no existing heating system to strip out, so that probably saved a bit of money.
I'd also agree with toffee, go with an newly/almost qualified apprentice on a tommer, I was lucky enough to get my spark to do the work in the evenings - it took a while, but think it was worth it.
You should be able to do any plastering yourself after the chasing the spark does.


----------

